# TTS Ram Air Induction Kit



## R-Unit (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi

Just bought a TTS and looking at getting a Ram Air induction kit to make it sound a bit louder. Has anyone got one of these fitted? if so, any feedback would be appreciated, good or bad...


----------



## bmw_akw (Feb 4, 2017)

I had one on my last TTS. I terms of noise... It was the loudest induction kit I've ever had, although it didn't make your generic type of induction noise (really hard to explain).

I'm sure someone else will come along with a better review 

Funnily enough I'm currently deciding whether to go for another RamAir or try something completely different.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I've got one on my tts, and yes it is loud when you pin it....Lots of woosh.

In my view really good for the price had no issues fitting


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I've always been very suspicious of the fact that they're so much cheaper than the other options. That reason alone has stopped me from ever buying one. I know their foam is double layered whereas pipercross/REVO for example use a triple layer of foam. Does that mean that the RAM air product only offers half the filtration? I dunno. They're cheaper for a reason. There was also a very negative thread on here a while ago regarding an issue with the product and the company's poor CS.


----------



## Rudedaubin (Jul 11, 2017)

I've got one too and agree with COOP5TT5 , the noise is good, more pronounced on mine between around 2-3500 rpm as the exhaust takes over the noise from there. One thing though is mine is a facelift so it didn't fit straight away . The rear bolt on the air box is missing on my car ,it's a plastic plunger so you have to bend the mounting plate on the ram air to get it to sit flat.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I love mine. Nice induction sound and nice quality.


----------



## R-Unit (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for the info all, that's really helpful.

One question I do still have is around the "noise generator pipework, shown here in a picture from the Ram Air website.

My 2010 TTS doesn't seem to have this pipe, certainly not in the same place as in the picture from their website. Any one fitted the Ram Air kit without this pipe?

Their website says that it will fit my model and year, but concerned about not having the "noise generator" pipe, especially as there customer care seems to be a bit lacking.


----------



## ITP (Jul 6, 2017)

R-Unit said:


> Thanks for the info all, that's really helpful.
> 
> One question I do still have is around the "noise generator pipework, shown here in a picture from the Ram Air website.
> 
> ...


My TTS is a 2011 and has no noise generator pipework, no problems fitting at all, you just don't have to attach the pipework to the heat shield because it isn't there. I had no issues screwing the heat shield in either, both mounts were exactly where they should be and nothing had to be modified.

For what it's worth I really rate the kit. The quality is great for the price, and the sound is something else. It is really loud, which I personally love. I also have the GFB DV+ and you can really hear when it's working, not in an over the top dump valve way, but a nice hiss when you let off the gas. I doubt if it makes any difference to performance, but it looks and sounds excellent so that's enough for me!

Also, if you're worried about the quality of the filter (2 layer vs 3 layer) just buy a Pipercross one from eBay and replace it, it'll still cost you less than the next cheapest kit.


----------



## R-Unit (Nov 6, 2017)

That's good news, think I will go with the Ram Air then.

Interesting what you said about the DV valve, was planning to get the Forge one but it's pretty expensive. Will take a look at the GFB one as well. Then it's time for a remap 

Thanks for all the input


----------



## Rudedaubin (Jul 11, 2017)

Here is mine without the noise generator


----------



## ConnorTTS (Jun 13, 2017)

Love the sound of mine, got the forge blow off valve too. The pair sound amazing!

Pukka price too!


----------



## R-Unit (Nov 6, 2017)

ConnorTTS said:


> Love the sound of mine, got the forge blow off valve too. The pair sound amazing!
> 
> Pukka price too!


I didn't think you could use a blow off valve on the TTS because of the MAF sensor already accounting for the air being in the closed system?


----------



## ConnorTTS (Jun 13, 2017)

Not sure on the technacalities but as far as I know, the blow off adapter valve from forge is something they designed to get the desired blow off noise effect with the System.

Others on here can advise much more.


----------



## S4mtts (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry to hijck thread but can anyone recall a part number for their ram air filter for a 2011 tts? I spoke to ram air on the phone and the guy was not sure....


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just spoke to ramair about kit JSK-110 which seems the only TTS kit?? They said it will not for my 2011 DSG Audi TTS without the noise generator pipe work.

After reading a few posts on here it seems like it does fit??? Can anyone confirm 2011 DSG, no noise pipework.

Thanks


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just messaged them back saying other TTS owners have fitted the kit.. here is the reply

"Hi again 
I can confirm that the kit will not be suitable for your vehicle, the lack of noise generator pipe will mean you have the plastic airbox bracket not the metal one needed. You may be able to modify the kit like other TTS owners have but as this is eBay we do not tell/advise people to do that.

Unfortunately we do not have an alternative product for the TTS which I think is the reason why some people have decided to modify/make do with the JSK-110.

Regards,"


----------



## S4mtts (Apr 27, 2018)

Craig_09 said:


> Just messaged them back saying other TTS owners have fitted the kit.. here is the reply
> 
> "Hi again
> I can confirm that the kit will not be suitable for your vehicle, the lack of noise generator pipe will mean you have the plastic airbox bracket not the metal one needed. You may be able to modify the kit like other TTS owners have but as this is eBay we do not tell/advise people to do that.
> ...


I have the same year and model as you mate, spoke to ram air and they said they couldnt be sure which kit would fit, i ordered the only one from the web site and it fitted fine, I fitted the JSK110, sounds great


----------



## S4mtts (Apr 27, 2018)

Craig_09 said:


> Just messaged them back saying other TTS owners have fitted the kit.. here is the reply
> 
> "Hi again
> I can confirm that the kit will not be suitable for your vehicle, the lack of noise generator pipe will mean you have the plastic airbox bracket not the metal one needed. You may be able to modify the kit like other TTS owners have but as this is eBay we do not tell/advise people to do that.
> ...


Ignore this lol, i have no noise generator pipework, the heatshield bots into the holes from the original air box, i had no problems at all


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Excellent thanks for the reply I'll go for it


----------

